# Mon FAI peut-il savoir quels websites je consulte ?



## AppleSpirit (27 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Est-ce que mon FAI peut savoir quels sont les sites web que je consulte ? Est-ce que n'importe quel employé de mon FAI peut savoir que tel jour j'ai lu tel quotidien sur internet, que j'ai cliqué sur tel lien, que je suis allé sur tel site pour envoyer un mail, que j'ai consulté tel forum, etc. ?


----------



## subsole (27 Janvier 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Est-ce que mon FAI peut savoir quels sont les sites web que je consulte ? Est-ce que n'importe quel employé de mon FAI peut savoir que tel jour j'ai lu tel quotidien sur internet, que j'ai cliqué sur tel lien, que je suis allé sur tel site pour envoyer un mail, que j'ai consulté tel forum, etc. ?



Bonjour,
Non, pas n'importe quel employé, mais ton FAI en sait vraiment "beaucoup" sur tes habitudes, mais pas seulement ton FAI , pense à tous ces cookies et autres "spy" qui récoltent des infos sur ton surf. :rateau:


----------



## AppleSpirit (27 Janvier 2011)

pas n'importe quel employé... c'est-à-dire ? quels sont au juste les employés ou types d'employés capables d'avoir ces informations ?


----------



## boddy (27 Janvier 2011)

Des employés de l'état : policier, gendarme...












Je sors :rateau:


----------



## jugnin (27 Janvier 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> pas n'importe quel employé... c'est-à-dire ? quels sont au juste les employés ou types d'employés capables d'avoir ces informations ?



La question n&#8217;est pas tant _qui y accède_, que _pour qui_&#8230; Et il se trouve que ces employés, dont je préserverai l&#8217;anonymat du rang, y accèdent pour moi.  

Cochon, va. Les animaux, c&#8217;est une question de goût, tout comme les vieux. Mais les vieux animaux, bordel, t&#8217;as quand même un sacré grain !


----------



## AppleSpirit (27 Janvier 2011)

C'est tout de même regrettable que l'on ne puisse que de moins en moins poser des questions sérieuses sur ce forum. Est-il possible de poser une question sans subir de moqueries et sans se faire rabaisser ?


----------



## alèm (27 Janvier 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> C'est tout de même regrettable que l'on ne puisse que de moins en moins poser des questions sérieuses sur ce forum. Est-il possible de poser une question sans subir de moqueries et sans se faire rabaisser ?



si tu poses ta question dans le bar et surtout la Terrasse, tu te risques à ce genre de réponses. Si tu postes dans le bon forum "Internet et réseau" où je viens de déplacer le fil, tu risques d'avoir des réponses plus "sérieuses".


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> C'est tout de même regrettable que l'on ne  puisse que de moins en moins poser des questions sérieuses sur ce forum.  Est-il possible de poser une question sans subir de moqueries et sans  se faire rabaisser ?



Ça s'appelle de l'humour...
Mais bon, c'est vrai qu'avec jugnain, on ne sait jamais...


----------



## jugnin (27 Janvier 2011)

Elle est pas fraîche, ma réponse ?! 

_C'est tout de même regrettable que l'on ne puisse que de moins en moins donner des réponses drôlatiques, mais néanmoins fort pertinentes, sur ce forum. Est-il possible de donner une réponse sans subir de moqueries et sans se faire rabaisser ?_


----------



## subsole (27 Janvier 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> pas n'importe quel employé... c'est-à-dire ? quels sont au juste les employés ou types d'employés capables d'avoir ces informations ?



Je ne sais pas vraiment, je ne travaille pas chez un FAI. 
 Je suppose que les types qui bossent à la hotline, à la comptabilité, au sav, etc., n'y ont pas accès,  et il me semble que la loi informatique et liberté ne permet pas à n'importe qui de mettre le nez dans les logs, sans une autorisation de justice.
Maintenant je ne sais pas ce que ton FAI fait en interne avec les données récoltées.
Mais ton FAI doit gardé les logs de connexions c'est la loi (un an je crois, à vérifier), pour HADOPI entre autres. ^^


----------



## Lefenmac (27 Janvier 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> tel jour j'ai lu tel quotidien sur internet,


----------



## subsole (27 Janvier 2011)

D'après Google les logs de connexions (en France) sont (bien? ^^) gardées 1 an, cette durée peut être portée à 3 ans sur la demande des douanes.


----------



## AppleSpirit (27 Janvier 2011)

Mais c'est évident que les logs sont gardés. Comment lutter contre la cybercriminalité sinon ? Je pense que tout le monde le sait cela. Toutefois je n'ai toujours pas de réponse à ma question.


----------



## boddy (27 Janvier 2011)

J'avais oublié la Douane


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Est-ce que mon FAI peut savoir quels sont les sites web que je consulte ? Est-ce que n'importe quel employé de mon FAI peut savoir que tel jour j'ai lu tel quotidien sur internet, que j'ai cliqué sur tel lien, que je suis allé sur tel site pour envoyer un mail, que j'ai consulté tel forum, etc. ?


En fait, la vraie question...
Pourquoi, poses-tu cette question ?!...


----------



## AppleSpirit (27 Janvier 2011)

Voilà que maintenant on me demande pourquoi je pose une question. Je suis navré sincèrement il n'y a pas un modérateur pour intervenir ? Il en va de la crédibilité et du sérieux de ce forum. Une personne souhaitant simplement obtenir une information doit-elle nécessairement d'abord perdre son temps et son énergie en commérages ?


----------



## subsole (27 Janvier 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Mais c'est évident que les logs sont gardés. Comment lutter contre la cybercriminalité sinon ? Je pense que tout le monde le sait cela. Toutefois je n'ai toujours pas de réponse à ma question.



De rien ^^, ça fait toujours plaisir de ce faire torcher. :rateau:
À propos de "torcher", faut que j'achète du PQ, dur de revenir à la réalité.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Voilà que maintenant on me demande pourquoi je pose une question.


 
C'est tout de même regrettable que l'on ne puisse que de moins en moins te poser des questions sérieuses sur ce forum. Est-il possible de te poser une question sans subir de moqueries et sans se faire rabaisser ?


----------



## jugnin (27 Janvier 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Voilà que maintenant on me demande pourquoi je pose une question. Je suis navré sincèrement il n'y a pas un modérateur pour intervenir ? Il en va de la crédibilité et du sérieux de ce forum. Une personne souhaitant simplement obtenir une information doit-elle nécessairement d'abord perdre son temps et son énergie en commérages ?



Moi je dis, pour réagir comme ça, il faut avoir des choses à cacher ! Et des choses très très sales !


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Voilà que maintenant on me demande pourquoi je pose une question. Je suis navré sincèrement il n'y a pas un modérateur pour intervenir ? Il en va de la crédibilité et du sérieux de ce forum. Une personne souhaitant simplement obtenir une information doit-elle nécessairement d'abord perdre son temps et son énergie en commérages ?


Pourquoi veux-tu le savoir ?!...
Si tu ne fais rien de répréhensible, même si tu vas sur des sites que la morale victorienne aurait réprouvé, tu ne crains rien...
Si je te pose cette question, c'est pour savoir par rapport à qui tu veux te situer...
Ton surf au boulot pendant tes heures de travail ou ton surf chez toi ?!...
La réponse (à ta question) pourrait ne pas être la même...
(ton post de départ n'est pas précis, là-dessus)
Quel bonnet de nuit !...  Lis un peu ce que les autres écrivent...



P.S : pis y'a des modérateurs, sur ce fil... 
décoince un peu !...


----------



## AppleSpirit (27 Janvier 2011)

Tu sais jugnin tu me fais penser à ces hyènes qui profitent de la situation de désavantage d'autrui pour lui faire subir plus de tort qu'il n'en subit déjà. Tu sais le style charognard lâche qui se prostitue auprès du plus fort, tu sais le fou du roi...

Bref, l'argument du "j'ai rien à cacher" est bon pour les ignares. Ce type de réflexe et d'argumentation est propice à la fomentation de l'Etat totalitaire. Ah mais pardon peut-il le débat devient-t-il là trop intellectuel pour les fourbes binoclards que vous êtes.

Je vais chercher les informations dont j'ai besoin sur un autre site. Je vous remercie.


----------



## jugnin (27 Janvier 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Tu sais jugnin tu me fais penser à ces hyènes qui profitent de la situation de désavantage d'autrui pour lui faire subir plus de tort qu'il n'en subit déjà. Tu sais le style charognard lâche qui se prostitue auprès du plus fort, tu sais le fou du roi...
> 
> Bref, l'argument du "j'ai rien à cacher" est bon pour les ignards. Ce type de réflexe et d'argumentation est propice à la fomentation de l'Etat totalitaire. Ah mais pardon peut-il le débat devient-t-il là trop intellectuel pour les fourbes binoclards que vous êtes.
> 
> Je vais chercher les informations dont j'ai besoin sur un autre site. Je vous remercie.



Je trouve tes propos moqueurs et rabaissants.

Naméo, le second degré, tu connais, tête de pioche ?! Que tu aies des choses à cacher, on sen cague, on en a tous, hein Moi, par exemple, je fantasme sur les voitures tunées, alors forcément, je le dis pas 

Mais ce que disait tirhum, cest que parfois, de savoir pourquoi on se pose une question (sans préjuger de lintention), ça donne une partie de la réponse Mais forcément, quand tu réagis au quart de tour, ça fait rire les gens.

Allez, va.

Coquin.


----------



## AppleSpirit (27 Janvier 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Pourquoi veux-tu le savoir ?!...
> Si tu ne fais rien de répréhensible, même si tu vas sur des sites que la morale victorienne aurait réprouvé, tu ne crains rien...
> Si je te pose cette question, c'est pour savoir par rapport à qui tu veux te situer...
> Ton surf au boulot pendant tes heures de travail ou ton surf chez toi ?!...
> ...


Est-ce qu'à ton avis "mon FAI" c'est le FAI de mon employeur ? Attends je t'explique. Mon FAI ça vouloir dire que c'est l'entreprise qui me fournir l'accès internet à moi à la maison tu sais en tant que particulier qui souhaite surfer sur le web quand il est à la maison depuis son ordinateur privé chez lui.


----------



## jugnin (27 Janvier 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Est-ce qu'à ton avis "mon FAI" c'est le FAI de mon employeur ? Attends je t'explique. Mon FAI ça vouloir dire que c'est l'entreprise qui me fournir l'accès internet à moi à la maison tu sais en tant que particulier qui souhaite surfer sur le web quand il est à la maison depuis son ordinateur privé chez lui.



Et donc aller sur des sites de cul.


----------



## wip (27 Janvier 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Est-ce qu'à ton avis "mon FAI" c'est le FAI de mon employeur ? Attends je t'explique. Mon FAI ça vouloir dire que c'est l'entreprise qui me fournir l'accès internet à moi à la maison tu sais en tant que particulier qui souhaite surfer sur le web quand il est à la maison depuis son ordinateur privé chez lui.


Arrêtes de réagir comme ça, tu vas attirer des mecs pires que Jugnin


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2011)

En même temps, le seul qui ait essayé de répondre sérieusement à ta question, c'est subsole et tu l'as envoyé péter d'un "ça mon coco, tout le monde le sait" - dans le genre moqueur et rabaissant, hein...


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Janvier 2011)

Enfin voici de quoi te renseigner :

- Hadopi et conservation des données.
- Ce que dit la CNIL sur la conservation des données.
- Et un petit plus...

PS : Subsole a répondu à ta question et il n'en a pas vraiment été  remercié... Et au cas où tu oublierais de me remercier également je te réponds à l'avance : "de rien".


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> T
> Bref, l'argument du "j'ai rien à cacher" est bon pour les *ignards*. Ce type de réflexe et d'argumentation est propice à la fomentation de l'Etat totalitaire. Ah mais pardon peut-il le débat devient-t-il là trop intellectuel pour les fourbes binoclards que vous êtes.
> 
> Je vais chercher les informations dont j'ai besoin sur un autre site. Je vous remercie.


*... ignares...*

Que tu n'apprécie pas l'humour soit; mais ma question... à ta question... était une vraie ...question !... :rateau:
Pour t'aider, mais bon, tu as raison plus facile de taper dans le château de sable du voisin plutôt que d'en construire un.



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h57 ----------




AppleSpirit a dit:


> Est-ce qu'à ton avis "mon FAI" c'est le FAI de mon employeur ? Attends je t'explique. Mon FAI ça vouloir dire que c'est l'entreprise qui me fournir l'accès internet à moi à la maison tu sais en tant que particulier qui souhaite surfer sur le web quand il est à la maison depuis son ordinateur privé chez lui.


Toi y'en a être pas très poli...

Et est-ce que je sais où tu travailles ?!...
Il y a un nombre incalculable de membres de ce forum qui travaillent dans de petites structures (en micro entreprise, etc...)...
Donc quand quelqu'un dit "mon FAI", sur ce forum, ça ne va pas de soi que c'est le FAI de son chez soi (home sweet home)...
"Toi y'en a compris ?"...


----------



## AppleSpirit (27 Janvier 2011)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Enfin voici de quoi te renseigner :
> 
> - Hadopi et conservation des données.
> - Ce que dit la CNIL sur la conservation des données.
> ...


Merci TibomonG4 pour ces sources. Toutefois je ne vois nulle part si n'importe quel employé d'un FAI ni quelle catégorie d'employé (un chef de service par exemple) a accès à ces logs ou non. Les documents que tu me donnes me parlent de la loi, de la durée de conservation, de l'heure de connexion etc. etc. mais ne me dit rien sur la confidentialité des données et sur l'identité des personnes qui ont accès à ces logs.


----------



## Baracca (27 Janvier 2011)

Se laisser croire que des employés de fournisseurs FAI ne puissent pas voir (si ils désirent y jette un il) ce que vont visiter les internautes est un doux rêve a mon avis 

-Un employé de banque peut matter les va et vient d'un compte d'un client de sa société, sans qu'il en est la gestion lui même !
-Un gars du réseau électrique peut savoir ce que tu consommes et quand !
-Les service des autoroutes peuvent savoir ou et quand tu passes !
-Un type quelconque de France Telecom (y a quelques années de là) avait réussi a chopper mon numéro de téléphone qui était sur Liste Rouge, pour le donner a une personne qui lui avait demandé ! 

Et après on voudrait se laisser croire que tous ce qui passe dans les tuyaux de ta connexions ne puisses pas être visibles par un max d'employés de ton opérateur !!!!

Allons.... Réveil 



Maintenant, une question est posée en public :
Donc, tu dévoiles une partie très infime de ta vie (en écrivant que tu navigues sur internet) , et tu voudrais ensuite que des personnes puissent répondre sans aucun complément d'information, surtout sur une question qui pourrait rendre la situation risible a pas mal de monde (moi le premier).
Après, en se fermant ainsi, il ne faut surtout d'étonné a ces réponses.

Maintenant tu vas visiter les sites de *cul*ture autant de fois que tu veux


----------



## Aliboron (27 Janvier 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Est-ce que mon FAI peut savoir quels sont les sites web que je consulte ? Est-ce que n'importe quel employé de mon FAI peut savoir que tel jour j'ai lu tel quotidien sur internet, que j'ai cliqué sur tel lien, que je suis allé sur tel site pour envoyer un mail, que j'ai consulté tel forum, etc. ?


Pourquoi ne pas poser directement la question à ton FAI ? Il doit avoir une réponse assez précise à te donner, et probablement plus sûre que ce qu'on peut t'en dire (ou pas) par ici, où ça tient forcément plus de la spéculation. Et à plus forte raison en lançant le fil dans le "bar" - ce qui expose fatalement à des disgressions ?

Sinon, tu peux aussi consulter le site de la CNIL dont le rôle consiste justement à s'assurer que les données personnelles ne sont pas abusivement utilisées (et donc consultées) et qui donne pas mal d'informations utiles. Pour les utilisations frauduleuses et irrégulières (il y en a certainement) il va être bien plus difficile d'obtenir des précisions mais les fraudeurs potentiels sont nombreux (et on peut penser qu'une partie des employés d'un FAI a de bonnes compétences en informatique).

Reste que, dans tous les cas, tu ne pourras obtenir que les réponses officielles. Et on a pu voir avec la fameuse histoire des "fadettes" des opérateurs téléphoniques qu'en plus de l'officiel et du frauduleux, il y a toute une zone grise...


----------



## AppleSpirit (27 Janvier 2011)

Baracca tu viens là de poster la réponse la plus approximative et inutile et la plus abondante en fautes d'orthographe de tout le fil.

Reprends tes occupations et cesse de me faire perdre mon temps

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h38 ----------

Aliboron, ca signifie donc que peut-être que des employés écoutent nos conversations téléphoniques également n'est-ce pas ? Peut-être s'ils sont calés... Ça ne te choque pas plus que ça toi ? Peut-être que des employés savent strictement tout de notre vie privée... Peut-être aussi à ce moment là qu'une entreprise peut corrompre un emloyé pour obtenir des informations sur le comportement et stratégies de ses concurrents, que les opinions politiques des uns et des autres sont accessibles à tous. Bref sachez que celui qui peut avoir accès à vos logs peut strictement tout savoir de vous. A ce stade la vie privée n'existe plus du tout. Sinc&#279;rement ça ne vous choque pas plus que ça ?


----------



## Baracca (27 Janvier 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Baracca tu viens là de poster la réponse la plus approximative et inutile et la plus abondante en fautes d'orthographe de tout le fil.
> 
> Reprends tes occupations et cesse de me faire perdre mon temps




Et Meusieur, pourquooa il m'enbaite  

Y meuh samble que jet étais polit, nom ?
Alorq pourquoua autent d'harroguance est de aines ????

Tu ne voeux pat ouvrire les oeils , sept thon problaime  

Eh m'on aucupassion aqutuele c'es deux thécrir se ke tu a du mâle a meuh re-Lires


PéS: Oh fête poure là diquthé deux Piveaux, jeux suie bom ?


*Dans la vie , y a pas que le cul et ça même sur Internet * 

Et quelle sujet passionnant, quand des personnes y mettent de la bonne volonté  

-------------------------


Maince alor, on noeux vi pas dent le mond dé Bisounours !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2011)

Baracca a dit:


> Et Meusieur, pourquooa il m'enbaite
> 
> Y meuh samble que jet étais polit, nom ?
> Alorq pourquoua autent d'harroguance est de aines ????
> *Dans la vie , y a pas que le cul et ça même sur Internet *



En tant qu'aîné tu peux montrer l'exemple ... 
_Pi si jamè tu pô t'la fer bel ... _ ou te faire mince 
Bist du zufrieden ? quien sabe ?

D'accord pour la bagatelle 

Un papy qui passe


----------



## jugnin (27 Janvier 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Aliboron, ca signifie donc que peut-être que des employés écoutent nos conversations téléphoniques également n'est-ce pas ? Peut-être s'ils sont calés... Ça ne te choque pas plus que ça toi ? Peut-être que des employés savent strictement tout de notre vie privée... Peut-être aussi à ce moment là qu'une entreprise peut corrompre un emloyé pour obtenir des informations sur le comportement et stratégies de ses concurrents, que les opinions politiques des uns et des autres sont accessibles à tous. Bref sachez que celui qui peut avoir accès à vos logs peut strictement tout savoir de vous. A ce stade la vie privée n'existe plus du tout. Sinc&#279;rement ça ne vous choque pas plus que ça ?



Ouais. Potentiellement, notre vie privée _peut_ être reconstruite au travers dinternet. Et il y a probablement des employés qui samusent à parcourir des logs et qui en rigolent, comme dans toutes les boîtes qui détiennent des fichiers sensibles sur leur client. Et les administrations, aussi. Potentiellement, tout est possible, y compris les fuites auprès de tierces eprsonnes. On aura beau linterdire, ça restera possible tant que ces choses là seront gérées par des humains. 

Maintenant, et cest là quon en revient à la question de cette hyène de tirthum, il faut se demander si par hasard, ces gens qui ne te connaissent pas et qui _peut être_ accèdent à tes données en ont quelque chose à secouer, au fond, de ce que tu fous sur internet, à partir du moment où tu ny fais rien de très illégal. De la même manière, nimporte qui dans ta banque peut reconstituer tes vacances à partir des données de ta carte bleue. Mais personne le fait, parce que tout le monde sen fout. Sauf les flics si tes un tueur en série.

Alors détends toi, quoi, tes personne. Pour moi, les choses sont un peu différentes, parce que je suis célèbre et haï du monde entier.


----------



## Aliboron (27 Janvier 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Aliboron, ca signifie donc que peut-être que des employés écoutent nos conversations téléphoniques également n'est-ce pas ? Peut-être s'ils sont calés... Ça ne te choque pas plus que ça toi ? Peut-être que des employés savent strictement tout de notre vie privée... Peut-être aussi à ce moment là qu'une entreprise peut corrompre un emloyé pour obtenir des informations sur le comportement et stratégies de ses concurrents, que les opinions politiques des uns et des autres sont accessibles à tous. Bref sachez que celui qui peut avoir accès à vos logs peut strictement tout savoir de vous. A ce stade la vie privée n'existe plus du tout. Sinc&#279;rement ça ne vous choque pas plus que ça ?


Ce que tu décris, ça s'appelle de l'espionnage, c'est en effet interdit et pourtant c'est toujours pratiqué. Autrefois, il fallait décacheter les enveloppes à la vapeur, maintenant on peut le faire avec des ordinateurs. Certes.

Que ça me choque ou pas n'est pas ta question de départ. Si on en revient à ça, le fil retourne au "bar" et vous pouvez continuer sans moi.


----------



## jugnin (27 Janvier 2011)

Aliboron a dit:


> Ce que tu décris, ça s'appelle de l'espionnage, c'est en effet interdit et pourtant c'est toujours pratiqué. Autrefois, il fallait décacheter les enveloppes à la vapeur, maintenant on peut le faire avec des ordinateurs. Certes.
> 
> Que ça me choque ou pas n'est pas ta question de départ. Si on en revient à ça, le fil retourne au "bar" et vous pouvez continuer sans moi.



Ouais, cest tout alèm, ça Dès quil voit un fil où il aura potentiellement du taff, il refile la patate chaude à ses collègues


----------



## alèm (27 Janvier 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Alors détends toi, quoi, tes personne. Pour moi, les choses sont un peu différentes, parce que je suis célèbre et haï du monde entier.



ouais d'ailleurs, tu peux me rendre les 100 000 que je t'ai prêté la dernière fois que nous nous sommes vus ?



Aliboron a dit:


> Que ça me choque ou pas n'est pas ta question de départ. Si on en revient à ça, le fil retourne au "bar" et vous pouvez continuer sans moi.



ah non, non non au comptoir à la rigueur ! (comme ça, on pourra flinguer tranquille !)



jugnin a dit:


> Ouais, cest tout alèm, ça Dès quil voit un fil où il aura potentiellement du taff, il refile la patate chaude à ses collègues



je pensais que AS était sérieux moi, pas qu'il était paranoïaque.

bon, je sais pas vous, mais j'ai une vie en dehors d'internet moi (ouais, je sais, ça fait bizarre de lire celà de ma part   )


----------



## jugnin (27 Janvier 2011)

alèm a dit:


> bon, je sais pas vous, mais j'ai une vie en dehors d'internet moi (ouais, je sais, ça fait bizarre de lire celà de ma part   )



Même pas ça fait longtemps quon sait que tes schizophrène.


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Baracca tu viens là de poster la réponse la plus approximative et inutile et la plus abondante en fautes d'orthographe de tout le fil.
> 
> Reprends tes occupations et cesse de me faire perdre mon temps
> Aliboron, ca signifie donc que peut-être que des employés écoutent nos conversations téléphoniques également n'est-ce pas ? Peut-être s'ils sont calés... Ça ne te choque pas plus que ça toi ? Peut-être que des employés savent strictement tout de notre vie privée... Peut-être aussi à ce moment là qu'une entreprise peut corrompre un emloyé pour obtenir des informations sur le comportement et stratégies de ses concurrents, que les opinions politiques des uns et des autres sont accessibles à tous. Bref sachez que celui qui peut avoir accès à vos logs peut strictement tout savoir de vous. A ce stade la vie privée n'existe plus du tout. Sinc&#279;rement ça ne vous choque pas plus que ça ?


Cher Monsieur le geek pas aimable...
Il va donc vous falloir changer radicalement changer de vie et de comportement (en dehors de ton manque d'empathie)...
Abandonner tout le matériel estampillé Apple (mais pas seulement; tout ce qui est "technologique"); il va donc falloir que tu changes de pseudo... ah mais, suis-je bête, sans ordinateur plus de possibilité de poster sur un forum...
Aller au guichet de ta banque chaque début de mois et mettre ton salaire en liasses de billets dans une boîte en fer ou sous ton matelas...
(et/ou travailler au noir aussi pour ne pas laisser d'infos sur toi aux différentes caisses de maladie, d'assurance, etc...)
Laisser tomber portable et téléphone fixe ('ttention aux écoutes !)...
Ne pas aller chez le médecin ou aux urgences, sinon penser à te faire des faux papiers...
Ne pas posséder de biens en ton nom ou payer ton loyer en liquide et sous un nom d'emprunt ou être en sous-location...
Ne pas avoir de voiture (géolocalisation possible)...
Je continue ?!...

Tu peux être méfiant, mais il y a une marge avec la paranoïa que tu affiches là...
Ton prochain post, tu l'envoie par pigeon voyageur ?!...

Tu es l'artisan de ton propre "malheur" (paranoïaque) vu comment tu es geek.
Et mal aimable.


----------



## Romuald (27 Janvier 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Cher Monsieur le geek pas aimable...
> Il va donc vous falloir changer radicalement changer de vie et de comportement (en dehors de ton manque d'empathie)...
> Abandonner tout le matériel estampillé Apple (mais pas seulement; tout ce qui est "technologique"); il va donc falloir que tu changes de pseudo... ah mais, suis-je bête, sans ordinateur plus de possibilité de poster sur un forum...
> Aller au guichet de ta banque chaque début de mois et mettre ton salaire en liasses de billets dans une boîte en fer ou sous ton matelas...
> ...



Sans oublier 'poster comme le rouge du Limousin', à savoir en jpeg, pour qu'on ne puisse pas caviarder tes posts ou les lire par dpi.

Pardon aussi de ne pas te donner de réponse, tous ceux qui ont essayé s'étant fait renvoyer dans leurs 22 je ne suis pas candidat.


----------



## Arlequin (27 Janvier 2011)

change de pseudo

et vite

pas que je défende le marketeux "apple spirit"

non

mais là

franchement

tu cumules sévère

t'avais l'air sympa

mais là

franchement

:sleep:


----------



## edd72 (27 Janvier 2011)

Bien sûr que des gens peuvent avoir accès à des informations...
Il y a 6 ans, j'ai taffé pour un opérateur de téléphonie bien connu, j'ai développé un prog en C pour décoder en héxa les trames de SMS et MMS (format TLV genre proche trames réseaux), le but étant ensuite d'analyser ceux qui avait été rejetés à la valorisation (non facturés donc) et pourquoi. Bref, durant cette tâche (le développement), je travaillais sur données réelles, j'avais donc accès (notament) au numéro de l'expéditeur, à celui du receveur et bien sûr au contenu du message qu'ils s'étaient envoyés (en fait j'avais même accès à la totalité des infos des clients -adresse, banque...- puisque j'avais accès à une copie j-1 de la production) sauf que... j'en avais rien à battre. Ca ne m'intéresse pas de fouiner dans le vie des gens... Les mecs qui bossent n'ont vraiment pas que ça et faire... et pour quoi faire??
Le secret professionnel fait parti de pas mal de tafs et son non-respect peut-être lourdement réprimé (au-delà du simple licenciement).

De même quelqu'un qui travaille dans une mairie peut avoir tout ton arbre généalogique ainsi que d'autres infos (a voté ou pas, etc...)

Bien sûr si tu connais quelqu'un qui te hait et qui bosse chez ton FAI à un taf qui lui permet de voir quels sont les sites malsains sur lesquels tu as trainé ben... change de FAI


----------



## AppleSpirit (27 Janvier 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Ouais. Potentiellement, notre vie privée _peut_ être reconstruite au travers dinternet. Et il y a probablement des employés qui samusent à parcourir des logs et qui en rigolent, comme dans toutes les boîtes qui détiennent des fichiers sensibles sur leur client. Et les administrations, aussi. Potentiellement, tout est possible, y compris les fuites auprès de tierces eprsonnes. On aura beau linterdire, ça restera possible tant que ces choses là seront gérées par des humains.
> 
> Maintenant, et cest là quon en revient à la question de cette hyène de tirthum, il faut se demander si par hasard, ces gens qui ne te connaissent pas et qui _peut être_ accèdent à tes données en ont quelque chose à secouer, au fond, de ce que tu fous sur internet, à partir du moment où tu ny fais rien de très illégal. De la même manière, nimporte qui dans ta banque peut reconstituer tes vacances à partir des données de ta carte bleue. Mais personne le fait, parce que tout le monde sen fout. Sauf les flics si tes un tueur en série.
> 
> Alors détends toi, quoi, tes personne. Pour moi, les choses sont un peu différentes, parce que je suis célèbre et haï du monde entier.


Oui j'ai plusieurs amis et connaissances qui travaillent chez mon FAI et qui font du support technique. J'ignorais que ces personnes sauront désormais tout ce qui regarde ma vie privée.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> J'ignorais que ces personnes sauront désormais tout ce qui regarde ma vie privée.


 
Ces personnes _peuvent_ savoir - c'est très différent.


----------



## wip (28 Janvier 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> sauf que... j'en avais rien à battre. Ca ne m'intéresse pas de fouiner dans le vie des gens...


Et si par hasard tu tombais sur des sms de ta femme ou de tes proches, tu serais pas un peu curieux ??


----------



## subsole (28 Janvier 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Oui j'ai plusieurs amis et connaissances qui travaillent chez mon FAI et qui font du support technique. J'ignorais que ces personnes sauront désormais tout ce qui regarde ma vie privée.


De toute façon, détends toi c'est trop tard. 
Il est probable _qu'ils_ connaissent déjà toutes tes faces cachées les plus sombres (s'il y en a ?) 
Quelques exemples (fictifs):
- Tes préférences sexuelles.
- Tes déviances. 
- Tes addictions.
- Tes emails à ton/tes amant(e)s.
- Tes Sexto (SMS sexuels).
- Ton chiffre d'affaires, tes clients.
- Tes fausses factures, ta fraude fiscale (quand et comment).
- Tes comptes en banques.
- Ta fiche d'impôts.
- Le sucre que tu casses sur le dos de ton entreprise/ ton patron/ tes collègues.
- Ce que tu piques dans la caisse, comment et avec qui, toutes tes petites combines de magasinier à Caen.
- Tes reventes de voitures.
- Tes emails pseudos et mdp.
- Tes téléchargements illégaux, etc.
- Tes comptes Twiter, Facebook, Chatroulette, tous tes comptes sur les sites pornos les plus crades.

 Au mieux, ils pourraient se foutre de ta gueule et/ou iraient en parler à tout ton entourage:
 - Perte d'emploi, divorce, tu serais la risée de toutes tes connaissances, collègues et amis. 

Au pire ils te dénonceraient à la police:
- Tu ferais peut être un entre filets dans le journal local, ou mieux tu passerais au 20h. 

La vie est belle ^^, il y aurait une solution: 
Tu pourrais toujours changer de nom et foncer te cacher dans une grotte au fin fond la Patagonie, solution radicale. 

edit : fautes d'orthographe.


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Janvier 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Oui j'ai plusieurs amis et connaissances qui travaillent chez mon FAI et qui font du support technique. J'ignorais que ces personnes sauront désormais tout ce qui regarde ma vie privée.



S'ils regardent dans ta vie privée, sont-ce vraiment des amis ? Et toi, en es-tu réellement un pour eux pour ainsi ne pas avoir confiance en eux ?


----------



## jugnin (28 Janvier 2011)

Toi, tu vas bientôt trouver regrettable que l'on ne puisse que de moins en moins poser des questions sérieuses sur ce forum ; te demander sil est possible de poser une question sans subir de moqueries et sans se faire rabaisser.


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Janvier 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Toi, tu vas bientôt trouver regrettable que l'on ne puisse que de moins en moins poser des questions sérieuses sur ce forum ; te demander s&#8217;il est possible de poser une question sans subir de moqueries et sans se faire rabaisser.



Le risque est grand. Enfin heureusement pour moi, je n'ai pas posté d'autoportrait en hyène à binocle


----------



## jugnin (28 Janvier 2011)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Le risque est grand. Enfin heureusement pour moi, je n'ai pas posté d'autoportrait en hyène à binocle



Service !


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Janvier 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Service !



On avait dit que la vie privée restait privée !  Me reste plus qu'à assumer maintenant...


----------

